# Newsletter Contest #3 - Sunday noon, no winner yet. So you could still win!



## Mike Greene (Jun 5, 2018)

Contest is now open! Check the newsletter for details on how to win. Same rules as last time.

This week's prize is exciting recent release, Red Room Audio's "Saga - Acoustic Trailer Percussion." There was a lot of buzz about it in this thread.

Submit guesses below. As always, first correct guess wins.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jun 5, 2018)

1. VI-control downtime
2. Scores with few themes/motifs
3. Masterclasses


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 5, 2018)

1. VI-Control downtime
2. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
3. Has anybody done the Herbie Hancock Jazz class?


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Jun 5, 2018)

My first post on the forum. Woo!

My guesses:
1. "For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass"
2. "VI-Control downtime"
3. "Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?"


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2018)

1: Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?
2: VI-Control downtime
3: For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## ZOZZ (Jun 5, 2018)

Film Scores with just a few themes/motifs

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass

Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Jun 5, 2018)

VI-Control downtime
Sessions Strings Pro 2
Score:The Podcast


----------



## paularthur (Jun 5, 2018)

Does a mixer need to be credited?
Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt
Session Strings Pro 2


----------



## Grégory Betton (Jun 5, 2018)

First time for me. Wish me luck 

I would go for:

How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?
Session Strings Pro 2

For those who took the Hans Masterclass.


----------



## dabeat11 (Jun 5, 2018)

1. Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt
2. Score: The Podcast
3. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## bloco (Jun 5, 2018)

1. "VI-Control downtime"
2. "Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?"
3. Score: The Podcast


----------



## freimann (Jun 5, 2018)

1. VI-Control downtime
2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/session-strings-pro-2.71594/
3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/disk-usage-100-in-kontakt.71544/


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 5, 2018)

How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?
Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt
Does a mixer need to be credited?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 5, 2018)

1: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/for-those-who-took-the-hans-masterclass.71589/
2: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-scores-with-just-a-few-themes-motifs.71508/
3: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/temporary-hearing-loss-at-24-will-update.71521/


----------



## rvb (Jun 5, 2018)

1. VI-Control downtime
2. *Spitfire LABS ads on this site?!*
3. *Studio One 4 Released, Several MIDI Upgrades Thankfully*


----------



## TW5011 (Jun 5, 2018)

1. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
[URL='https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-scores-with-just-a-few-themes-motifs.71508/']2. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?[/URL]
3. Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt


----------



## Kent (Jun 5, 2018)

@Mike Greene, I can't seem to find the latest newsletter in my email inbox or spam folder. Could you re-send it?


----------



## brigitfaery (Jun 5, 2018)

1. VI-Control downtime
2. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass 
3. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?


----------



## JulianF (Jun 5, 2018)

1. Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
2. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?
3. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## TheKRock (Jun 5, 2018)

1.Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?
2. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
3. How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 5, 2018)

kmaster said:


> @Mike Greene, I can't seem to find the latest newsletter in my email inbox or spam folder. Could you re-send it?


You can see the previous newsletter in this link.


----------



## ghobii (Jun 5, 2018)

Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt
How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?
Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jun 5, 2018)

VI-Control downtime
Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt
For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## Garry (Jun 5, 2018)

VI-Control downtime
Session Strings Pro 2
For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 5, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vi-control-downtime.71487/


2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-scores-with-just-a-few-themes-motifs.71508/


3. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/does-a-mixer-need-to-be-credited.71505/


----------



## Guy CT (Jun 5, 2018)

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt
Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt


----------



## puremusic (Jun 5, 2018)

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?


----------



## BenG (Jun 5, 2018)

1. Film Scores With Just a Few Themes/Motifs
2. For Those Who Took The Hans Zimmer Masterclass
3. Temporary(?) Hearing Loss At 24 - Will Update


----------



## nbd (Jun 5, 2018)

1. Zimmer Masterclass
2. VI-C downtime
3. Temporary hearing loss


----------



## blougui (Jun 5, 2018)

Session Strings Pro 2
For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 6, 2018)

Kek


----------



## Kent (Jun 6, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> You can see the previous newsletter in this link.


Thanks!

So, then:

1. Temporary Hearing Loss
2. VI-C Downtime
3. For those who took the HZ Masterclass


----------



## JalalAli (Jun 6, 2018)

1- VI-Control downtime
2- Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum
3- Film scores with just a few


----------



## chris belgium (Jun 6, 2018)

1 FOT THOSE WHO TOOK THE HANS ZIMMER MASTERCLASS
2 FILM SCORES WITH JUST A FEW THEMES/MOTIFS
3 DISK USAGE 100 % IN KONTAKT


----------



## muk (Jun 6, 2018)

1) Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
2) VI-Control downtime
3) Does a mixer need to be credited?


----------



## Anders Bru (Jun 6, 2018)

1) VI-Control downtime
2) For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
3) Session Strings Pro 2


----------



## Kenny Goodson (Jun 6, 2018)

1. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
2. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?
3. Session Strings Pro 2


----------



## gunuph (Jun 6, 2018)

1) For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
2) Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
3) X-Keys


----------



## enyawg (Jun 6, 2018)

1. Zimmer Masterclass

2. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?

3. Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt


----------



## chrisphan (Jun 6, 2018)

1. How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?
2. Session Strings Pro 2
3. Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jun 6, 2018)

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
VI-Control downtime


----------



## Illico (Jun 6, 2018)

1. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?
2.Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
3. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## JonesyXL (Jun 6, 2018)

1. How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete...
2. Temporary hearing loss...
3. For those that took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass


----------



## Mornats (Jun 6, 2018)

1. VI control downtime
2. Session Strings pro 2
3. Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update


----------



## brek (Jun 6, 2018)

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass

Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt

How much will I benefit from upgrading a NI Komplete Audio 6 to a RME or UA audio interface?


----------



## smalltownpoet (Jun 6, 2018)

Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt
For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?


----------



## yannistzav (Jun 6, 2018)

For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass

Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update

Does a mixer need to be credited?


----------



## JVitolins (Jun 7, 2018)

1. Downtime
2. Zimmer’s Masterclass
3. Temporary Hearing Loss


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 7, 2018)

If I wasn't lazy I could check all the other entries to make some statistics about the good ones... But I am !


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 7, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> If I wasn't lazy I could check all the other entries to make some statistics about the good ones... But I am !


In the first two contests, that would be a decent method. People were on the right track right from the start, and with the first contest, there were five people who had the top three, but in the wrong order, until someone guessed them in the right order. That's mathematically interesting (to me, at least, as a Math major in college), because there are only 6 possible orders for three items. So the winner may very well have wanted to put them in a different order than what he had, except all those other orders were already taken.

Anyway, with this week's contest, there are fewer trends ... or more importantly, fewer _correct_ trends. I have a feeling no one is going to get it right, so we'll need to go to the tie breaker.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jun 7, 2018)

1. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
2. Temporary(?) hearing loss at 24 - Will update
3. Film scores with just a few themes/motifs?


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 7, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> In the first two contests, that would be a decent method. People were on the right track right from the start, and with the first contest, there were five people who had the top three, but in the wrong order, until someone guessed them in the right order. That's mathematically interesting (to me, at least, as a Math major in college), because there are only 6 possible orders for three items. So the winner may very well have wanted to put them in a different order than what he had, except all those other orders were already taken.
> 
> Anyway, with this week's contest, there are fewer trends ... or more importantly, fewer _correct_ trends. I have a feeling no one is going to get it right, so we'll need to go to the tie breaker.



My idea was more to make a few statistics on the listed topics on anything that can be linked to a high number of views (like the number of replies, number of likes in the whole thread, age of the thread, actual rank in the last post...)

Then make a top 5 (or more ?), make all the possible orders with those 5 entries and to remove all those which have been already posted. And at last make a guess on the last orders remaining.

But the number of hours that would take me, make me want to buy the things to save time !

Thanks anyway for your work with this forum, much appreciated !


----------



## Jazzaria (Jun 7, 2018)

1. VI-Control Downtime
2. For those who took the Hans Zimmer Masterclass
3. Djemko - Free Epic Cinematic Drum Ensemble for Kontakt


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 25, 2018)

1. VI-Control downtime
2. Disk Usage 100% in Kontakt
3. Temporary hearing loss at 24


----------

